# River grub.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Camp food.
Bring your water to boil,add butter or two tablespoons of bacon grease and stir in 3 beaten eggs and stir for one minute.
add 1 spoonful each of diced jalapeno pepper and finely chopped onion.
boil one more minute, stirring a bit more.take to a simmer and 
add grits, stir well until the grits start to fwop, remove from heat and add shredded American cheese and stir well, let sit 5 minutes, stir again and serve with bacon and Tennessee style redeye gravy.

Tennessee style redeye gravy is made by browning half coarse corn meal and flour in a skillet and using yesterday's/last night's coffee, after its thick, add a teaspoon of black pepper and salt to taste,great over fried taters!

Roscoe's Navy bean soup
Boil navy beans in equal portions of water and rot gut beer[beer removes the farts]add 2 finely diced red onions and 3 potatoes[skin on]and a 1/4 pound salted hog jowl and a diced red pepper,when the beans are half done add a handful of brown rice and bring to a simmer.keep adding beer around the edges to keep it soupy until done.serve over river pan bread.

River pan bread.
Mix your cornmeal as normal, but a bit dry, add a can of creamed corn to make up the moisture and a couple of green onions, fry in bacon grease like a fritter.

Fried mushies.
In two cups of boiling water add one cup of coarse corn meal until thick and let sit overnight.in the morning fry like a pan fritter in bacon grease.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am definitely going to try the river pan bread, sounds delicious. Thanks.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Making me hungry now.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

"Fried Mushies" be what we call fried cornmeal mush. Yall need ta try it, fantastic stuff!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anybody got a good scrapple recipe?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> "Fried Mushies" be what we call fried cornmeal mush. Yall need ta try it, fantastic stuff!


Add a little maple syrup on top and what a way ta start the day.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Magus said:


> Anybody got a good scrapple recipe?


My scrapple is rather basic and simple ...

Stir loose pork into 1 quart boiling water. When the mixture reaches the boiling point slowly add the cornmeal. Stir constantly until thickened. Cover and let simmer for 15 minutes over low heat.

Pour into two 1-lb. loaf pans. Cool thoroughly then refrigerate.

Next morning slice and fry ... again I like a little maple syrup with mine.


----------

